# Limited run multiplex



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm lucky to get this ,I do not need to say something about it the quality of the work most people knew better than me.










Shall I call it " mutilplex exoic wood" , Is it plywood???? 









very egro










Compare size with some friends


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow. you love slingshots ?


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

e~shot said:


> Wow. you love slingshots ?


Just help him to clean out old stock


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

erlkonig said:


> Just help him to clean out old stock


LOL - Good one.

BTW, how it shoots ?


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

e~shot said:


> Just help him to clean out old stock


LOL - Good one.

BTW, how it shoots ?
[/quote]

Waiting for tomorrow morning but a tropical strom may come. I have also ordered once of you designed cocobolo mora broadcut from Slingshot.WS,


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Wow! That arrived quick. It is multiplex- exceptionally high quality Finnish Birch. Very few voids and finishes quite nicely. Please let us know how it shoots for you and thank you.

Nathan


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

I also brought couple of different catty for compare.










First tried fired 10 3/8" bb got 1hits. I found this band set rig to 26cm, mine mostly use 20 cm. band set shots smoothly. The frame is so nice that will fit to your hand.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

erlkonig said:


> I also brought couple of different catty for compare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those particular bands are going to shoot best with larger ammo at 20cm. I left them long, so that you may adjust them to your preferred length. At 20cm they will shoot 7/16-1/2" steel with authority!! 3/8" will generate hand slap.


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

understood !

Thank u sir!


----------

